# Bunk Access



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a ladder which I could purchase which would be designed to access the top bunk of a 21RS? My (almost) 6 year old would like to get up there by herself!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outback21,

I don't know of any you can buy off the shelf, but if you look around the forum our fellow Outbackers have come up with a number of good solutions!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1125412212.jpg

Here s my ladder

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1296


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1125412212.jpg
> 
> Here s my ladder


td - your link isnt working! Could you try that again? Never mind - you did it!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually had it fixed while you were typing, try again


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They work for me.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Nice ladder, John!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

outback21 any bunk bed ladder should work for the 21RS just might have to attach it a different way

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I should have looked at what trailer they had







Said bunks and I never looked.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My FIL made one for our 25RSS. I gave up searching for a bunk bed ladder. Some have used the metal ones from CW or for boats but had to cut to size.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I just knew you guys might have the perfect solution!


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I still find it odd that no bunk models come with any sort of ladder. All home bunk beds come with ladders.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1125412212.jpg
> 
> Here s my ladder
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1296


I forgot about this cool mod. Only question is what happens when one child won't share/return the ladder?


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Went into the clearance section of a furniture store and they have bunk bed ladders that are free w/puchase or about $10. Ours works great but you could even cut the lenght shorter so it would stick out that far.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The aluminum ones Camping World and other sell work ok, we use one to get to the loft in our Raptor. They are fine for kids, but for adults they are pretty weak. I backed out all the screws in each leg, and slipped in a dowel that was a close fit. Then drilled holes through the screw holes and through the dowel. Really made the ladder much stiffer and safer. I think you could do the same with electrical conduit rather than a wood dowel. If you use the wood dowel, and if you can't find a dowel the whole length of the ladder then offset the cuts in the dowel so they are not matching, thus creating a weak spot. Good luck!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought this one Bunk Ladder from rv parts outlet, works fine for us.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1125412212.jpg
> 
> Here s my ladder
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1296


I forgot about this cool mod. Only question is what happens when one child won't share/return the ladder?








[/quote]

Daddy steps in, they don t like it if Daddy steps in









At night they stand it straight up so either can reach it easily but they really only need it to get up. Getting down is easier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1125412212.jpg
> 
> Here s my ladder
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=1296


I forgot about this cool mod. Only question is what happens when one child won't share/return the ladder?








[/quote]

Daddy steps in, they don t like it if Daddy steps in









At night they stand it straight up so either can reach it easily but they really only need it to get up. Getting down is easier.
[/quote]

LOL







My kids seem to have the same reaction when "daddy steps in".


----------

